
Toyota executive: Self-driving cars could kill 100s but save tens of thousands - mkempe
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2018/03/29/self-driving-cars-uber-crash-toyota/468804002/
======
perl4ever
If we pursue hundreds of ideas that kill hundreds of people in development
with the hope of saving tens of thousands in production, we've killed tens of
thousands already...

------
dramaking
What would cyclists and pedestrians fear more? Drivers behind the wheel or AI
behind the wheel?

~~~
mc32
I would prefer whatever is more predictable. My feeling is autonomous vehicles
will be more predictable, therefore, so long as I as cyclist obey the rules of
the roads, as I expect autonomous vehicles to do exceedingly well, then can
expect to have fewer deviations from expectations when interacting with
autonomous vehicles on the roads. Win-win!

~~~
mkempe
Also, with autonomous vehicles it is possible to develop a standardized
collision-avoidance protocol involving emitting beacons for e.g. bicycles.
Your insurance company would want you to have that integrated in the bike.

